# Buster Bunny - sadly missed



## Jacqui_UK (Jan 15, 2007)

WEll I sadly lost my first bunny last year due to kidney failure. He was the best bunny and is still sadly missed


----------



## Haley (Jan 15, 2007)

aww he is adorable:bunnyangel:

Binky Free little Buster :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 15, 2007)

Poor little Buster . Looks like he was such a sweetheart!

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 16, 2007)

Binkie free at the bridge Buster.:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## Starina (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss. The first oneis always the best. I see he got you into collectingbunnies. Buster was a cutie.

~Star~

"My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today." ~Watership Down~


----------

